# JWT cam specs???



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anyone know the specs (lift/duration) of the JWT cams (i.e. S3)?

I'm interested in both the SR and KA specs.

TIA...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

http://sr20us.directgalaxy.com/cams


----------

